# "Tradimento" via internet è tradimento?



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

*"Tradimento" via internet è tradimento?*

nessun incontro. 
Solo il mero scambio di mail, sms e foto. 
nemmeno la voce.
Nessuno scambio "reale"

E' tradimento come zompare in giro sul serio?


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nessun incontro.
> Solo il mero scambio di mail, sms e foto.
> nemmeno la voce.
> Nessuno scambio "reale"
> ...



Ciao Tebe 

ci può essere molto coinvolgimento ... alcuni proprio si lasciano prendere.
lì diventa ... tradimento. Nel senso, che i sentimenti/emozioni ecc. stanno da un'altra parte. 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe
> 
> ci può essere molto coinvolgimento ... alcuni proprio si lasciano prendere.
> lì diventa ... tradimento. Nel senso, che i sentimenti/emozioni ecc. stanno da un'altra parte.
> ...


si, ok. Ma il coinvolgimento fa parte del gioco. Ma non è reale.
Tu leggi come me. Non hai mai letto un libro che ti coinvolgesse talmente tanto ( e non parlo solo di sesso) da poter vedere e sentire?
Non è reale. E' un libro. Che solletica la tua fantasia e ti fa entrare in un altra dimensione che non ha nulla a che vedere con questa, di dimensione.

Quindi se io leggo un libro erotico e ne sono talmente coinvolta che sogno e immagino di fare la qualsiasi con il tipo...è tradimento?
ne sono coinvolta in qualche modo. C'è del sentimento. Ma è finto. Anche se fisicamente reale.
Come in questo caso. Come internet.
Non c'è contatto reale. E' tutto nella testa. Con in più il visivo.
nemmeno la faccia.


Mi sono spiegata? Ultimamente ho sempre il terrore di non spiegarmi:unhappy:


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, ok. Ma il coinvolgimento fa parte del gioco. Ma non è reale.
> Tu leggi come me. Non hai mai letto un libro che ti coinvolgesse talmente tanto ( e non parlo solo di sesso) da poter vedere e sentire?
> Non è reale. E' un libro. Che solletica la tua fantasia e ti fa entrare in un altra dimensione che non ha nulla a che vedere con questa, di dimensione.
> 
> ...


Ciao Tebe,

si ti sei spiegata ... o io ho inteso a modo mio ... chi lo sa ... :unhappy::smile:

allora mi spiego io ... 

con internet, intendo uno scambio tra due (ci possono essere anche più) persone,
che "contemporaneamente" (perciò, c'è la determinante tempo) s'incontrano. 
Infatti, avviene un'interazione tra due o più persone. 
Questo per me significa, che non consumo soltanto, ma dirigo anche il gioco ... 
azione ... reazione ... azione ... reazione ... ecc. ecc. 

E avrò le mie preferenze ... con Fritz, rido di più, con Max devo solleticare di più ecc. 
Ma se loro non ci sono ... mi solletico da sola  ...
Perciò lo scambio è reale ... 
Che poi, se lo vedi a pelle ... scappi ... OK ... ci sta e come ... 

Un libro lo vedo differentemente. Non c'è interazione. Ma spazzi e come, se è un buon libro. 

mi sono spiegata io ... :unhappy: ... pochino ... :smile:

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2013)

Dipende da persona a persona. Per me lo è. Il personaggio del libro non è reale, come l'attore, invece la persona della chat esiste e con quella ci si relaziona. Se io mi relaziono via chat, o altro mezzo, e chi lo fa con me lo nasconde ala compagna lo è evidentemente anche per lui. Poi c'è chi si sente tradito anche da un libro e chi prima di sentirsi tradito vuole essere lasciato. Ovviamente zompare è più tradimento.


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2013)

non so se è tradimento ma mi girerebbero le balle


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende da persona a persona. Per me lo è. Il personaggio del libro non è reale, come l'attore, invece la persona della chat esiste e con quella ci si relaziona. Se io mi relaziono via chat, o altro mezzo, e chi lo fa con me lo nasconde ala compagna lo è evidentemente anche per lui. Poi c'è chi si sente tradito anche da un libro e chi prima di sentirsi tradito vuole essere lasciato. Ovviamente zompare è più tradimento.


Ciao Brunetta,

come sempre concisa ... :smile:

:up:

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so se è tradimento ma mi girerebbero le balle


Appunto. Ma tu sei talebana :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Ma tu sei talebana :carneval:


indubbiamente


----------



## lunaiena (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nessun incontro.
> Solo il mero scambio di mail, sms e foto.
> nemmeno la voce.
> Nessuno scambio "reale"
> ...



ma dai Tebe non fare la sciocchina


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe [...]





Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende [...]


quoto.
un libro non è diretto personalmente a me, le parole sono le stesse per qualsiasi lettore, al massimo cambiano le reazioni. e non si sviluppa tenendo conto di ciò che sto facendo e del mio livello di coinvolgimento, è tutto stampato, immutabile, sia che io non riesca a staccare gli occhi dalle pagine, sia che io faccia fatica a non sbadigliare.

quindi si, per me è tradimento.


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe,
> 
> si ti sei spiegata ... o io ho inteso a modo mio ... chi lo sa ... :unhappy::smile:
> 
> ...




si. Ti sei spiegata (o almeno io ho capito:unhappy::unhappy
La discriminante per te è proprio l'interagire, indipendentemente dal mezzo.
C'è una volontà reale mentre con un libro non c'è. A meno che non sia infestato dagli spiriti.

Per dal lato pratico non c'è nessun contatto.  Non è nemmeno un attenuante?


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si. Ti sei spiegata (o almeno io ho capito:unhappy::unhappy
> La discriminante per te è proprio l'interagire, indipendentemente dal mezzo.
> C'è una volontà reale mentre con un libro non c'è. A meno che non sia infestato dagli spiriti.
> 
> Per dal lato pratico non c'è nessun contatto.  Non è nemmeno un attenuante?


il contatto cerebrale, il più importante.
anatema


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende da persona a persona. Per me lo è. Il personaggio del libro non è reale, come l'attore, invece la persona della chat esiste e con quella ci si relaziona. Se io mi relaziono via chat, o altro mezzo, e chi lo fa con me lo nasconde ala compagna lo è evidentemente anche per lui. Poi c'è chi si sente tradito anche da un libro e chi prima di sentirsi tradito vuole essere lasciato. *Ovviamente zompare è più tradimento.*


Certo.
Ma sarebbe causa di rottura? Quanto ti sentiresti tradita?
Come per Sienne il punto è l'interazione, anche se non reale. Perchè sono solo parole scritte, un monitor e qualche foto.
E sarebbe uguale se lo facesse con una professionista della chat invece che con una che non fa quello di lavoro?


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma dai Tebe non fare la sciocchina



ma guarda sei creti a manetta.
Per me non è tradimento, ma nemmeno lontanamente, lo associo a leggere un bel libro erotico, però davvero mi interessa sapere il sentire comune.
Ora poi lo chiedo a Mattia, anche se immagino di sapere la sua risposta. (napulè ovviamente. Poi gli tiro due frecciate e si ammutolisce. Che codone di paglia che ha.)

per te invece?
:mexican:


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il contatto cerebrale, il più importante.
> anatema


e lasceresti tuo marito per quello?


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> quoto.
> un libro non è diretto personalmente a me, le parole sono le stesse per qualsiasi lettore, al massimo cambiano le reazioni. e non si sviluppa tenendo conto di ciò che sto facendo e del mio livello di coinvolgimento, è tutto stampato, immutabile, sia che io non riesca a staccare gli occhi dalle pagine, sia che io faccia fatica a non sbadigliare.
> 
> quindi si, per me è tradimento.


cavolo...oggettivamente non pensavo che anche questo rientrasse nei tradimenti.
Lo sentiresti addosso con la stessa gravità che hai sentito con questo?
reale e tangibile con tanto di facocera al seguito (Brunè taci)?
nessuna attenuante? Nemmeno quella temporanea di intendere e di volere?
E anche a te chiedo. Sarebbe più grave che lo facesse con una professionista o con una che fa altro di mestiere?
(magari la fotografa)












scusate. Non ce l'ho fatta a trattenermi.
:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e lasceresti tuo marito per quello?


in teoria non dovrebbe arrivarci , nel caso mi chiedere e gli chiederei cosa lo abbia  spinto a farlo .
sparirei per un po'...così nel cercarmi avrà di che occupare il suo tempo invece di scrivere cazzate a questa tizia .
mi sto già alterando


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nessun incontro.
> Solo il mero scambio di mail, sms e foto.
> nemmeno la voce.
> Nessuno scambio "reale"
> ...


Per me è una forma di tradimento, indubbiamente più lieve. Ma mi incazzerei come una biscia e ci soffrirei. In questi giorni un amico di fb (mai visto dal 'vivo') mi sta tampinando, vuole vedermi e mi parla anche d'amore! E l'altra sera, dopo aver chiacchierato via chat di varie cose, mi ha mandato una foto del pacco in tiro dicendo che si era eccitato da morire e ha insistito parecchio per avere delle mie foto sexy. Io mi sono sentita molto a disagio, ho gentilmente declinato l'invito e l'indomani ho raccontato tutto al mio compagno. Penso che se non l'avessi fatto mi sarei sentita di tradirlo in qualche modo, sì. Comunque devo dire che, nonostante questo sia un bel tipo, anche molto intelligente e sensibile (conversiamo da mesi ormai), io non avevo la minima tentazione di fare porcate con lui. Anzi, lì sotto ero un deserto proprio.


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e lasceresti tuo marito per quello?


Ciao,

per quello no. 

ma potrebbe portare ugualmente ad una separazione.
potrebbe far capire, se c'è qualcosa che non va e se è da rimediare
all'interno della coppia. 

anche se all'inizio tutto può iniziare come gioco, senza cercare realmente
qualcosa ... non si è sempre consapevoli ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Per me è una forma di tradimento, indubbiamente più lieve. Ma mi incazzerei come una biscia e ci soffrirei. In questi giorni un amico di fb (mai visto dal 'vivo') mi sta tampinando, vuole vedermi e mi parla anche d'amore! E l'altra sera, dopo aver chiacchierato via chat di varie cose, mi ha mandato una foto del pacco in tiro dicendo che si era eccitato da morire e ha insistito parecchio per avere delle mie foto sexy. Io mi sono sentita molto a disagio, ho gentilmente declinato l'invito e l'indomani ho raccontato tutto al mio compagno. Penso che se non l'avessi fatto mi sarei sentita di tradirlo in qualche modo, sì. Comunque devo dire che, nonostante questo sia un bel tipo, anche molto intelligente e sensibile (conversiamo da mesi ormai), io non avevo la minima tentazione di fare porcate con lui. Anzi, lì sotto ero un deserto proprio.


ma come si  è potuto permettere una cosa del genere?
a disagio? vorrei vedere .


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si. Ti sei spiegata (o almeno io ho capito:unhappy::unhappy
> La discriminante per te è proprio l'interagire, indipendentemente dal mezzo.
> C'è una volontà reale mentre con un libro non c'è. A meno che non sia infestato dagli spiriti.
> 
> Per dal lato pratico non c'è nessun contatto.  Non è nemmeno un attenuante?



Ciao,

perché contatto?
all'improvviso ritieni il contatto il vero tradimento? 

dipendo molto, da come l'altro si fa "risucchiare" dal tutto. 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Per me è una forma di tradimento, indubbiamente più lieve. Ma mi incazzerei come una biscia e ci soffrirei. In questi giorni un amico di fb (mai visto dal 'vivo') mi sta tampinando, vuole vedermi e mi parla anche d'amore! E l'altra sera, dopo aver chiacchierato via chat di varie cose, mi ha mandato una foto del pacco in tiro dicendo che si era eccitato da morire e ha insistito parecchio per avere delle mie foto sexy. Io mi sono sentita molto a disagio, ho gentilmente declinato l'invito e l'indomani ho raccontato tutto al mio compagno. Penso che se non l'avessi fatto mi sarei sentita di tradirlo in qualche modo, sì. Comunque devo dire che, nonostante questo sia un bel tipo, anche molto intelligente e sensibile (conversiamo da mesi ormai), io non avevo la minima tentazione di fare porcate con lui. Anzi, lì sotto ero un deserto proprio.


 e se invece ti avesse preso?
Se invece del deserto c'era un po' meno deserto?
Non sto parlando di avances non gradite, sto parlando di intenzionalità a giocare da entrambi le parti.
Senza la fisicità reale.


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> per quello no.
> 
> ...



quindi la seconda discriminante è che è meglio prevenire che curare.
Non avresti la certezza che tutto si fermi al virtuale.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2013)

*"Tradimento" via internet è tradimento?*

Mi girerebbero le palle più che se trombasse...
Non é preso di testa ma mosso solo da ormoni. Una vale l'altra. 
Non lo vorrei un uomo così al mio fianco


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> perché contatto?
> all'improvviso ritieni il contatto il vero tradimento?
> ...



No, cerco di capire chi la pensa in maniera diversa da me. Per me  il virtuale è  uguale ad un toy di silicone per dire.
Stessa cosa. Non cambia nulla.
Chiedevo a te, che non la pensi così, se anche non c'era il contatto (per te tradimento e per me no) se la mancanza non fosse un attenuante.

Mi si è annodata la lingua


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi girerebbero le palle più che se trombasse...
> Non é preso di testa ma mosso solo da ormoni. Una vale l'altra.
> Non lo vorrei un uomo così al mio fianco



no. Non è una vale l'altra.
magari lo fa solo due volte al mese sempre con la stessa.
Non sto parlando di un "patologico".
Io mica uso le palline cinesi tutti giorni.


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi la seconda discriminante è che è meglio prevenire che curare.
> Non avresti la certezza che tutto si fermi al virtuale.



Ciao 

secondo me, dipendo cosa scaturisce ... 
dipende dalla gestione della persona ... 

se rimane un gioco, non vedo il problema ... 

ma se si rivela una fuga ... allora la domanda si pone,
di cosa?

sienne


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come si  è potuto permettere una cosa del genere?
> a disagio? vorrei vedere .


Diciamo che mettere paletti non è la mia specialità. E a volte le cose degenerano prima che me ne accorga. Il mio compagno ha sentenziato che 'sono troppo buona e non mi piace ferire le persone'. Sul troppo buona non so, ma la seconda parte è vera. Mi costa molto essere rigida e respingere se so che questo può mettere in imbarazzo o dispiacere l'altro. E così, perdendo tempo nel tentativo di trovare vie tortuose per svicolare, mi sono ritrovata col suo pacco davanti agli occhi :unhappy: Poi però si è reso conto e mi ha chiesto scusa.


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e se invece ti avesse preso?
> Se invece del deserto c'era un po' meno deserto?
> Non sto parlando di avances non gradite, sto parlando di intenzionalità a giocare da entrambi le parti.
> Senza la fisicità reale.


A maggior ragione lo vivrei come una forma di tradimento nei confronti della persona con cui sto.


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non é preso di testa ma mosso solo da ormoni. Una vale l'altra.
> Non lo vorrei un uomo così al mio fianco


:up:


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Diciamo che mettere paletti non è la mia specialità. E a volte le cose degenerano prima che me ne accorga. Il mio compagno ha sentenziato che 'sono troppo buona e non mi piace ferire le persone'. Sul troppo buona non so, ma la seconda parte è vera. Mi costa molto essere rigida e respingere se so che questo può mettere in imbarazzo o dispiacere l'altro. E così, perdendo tempo nel tentativo di trovare vie tortuose per svicolare, mi sono ritrovata col suo pacco davanti agli occhi :unhappy: Poi però si è reso conto e mi ha chiesto scusa.


male.
ti dirò di più...sai che in questi casi penso che non occorra mettere in mezzo il compagno e non creare sgradevoli situazioni?
non sarà il tuo caso ma a volte per non saper mettere a posto un tizio si creano veri casini.
scoraggiare subito


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, cerco di capire chi la pensa in maniera diversa da me. Per me  il virtuale è  uguale ad un toy di silicone per dire.
> Stessa cosa. Non cambia nulla.
> Chiedevo a te, che non la pensi così, se anche non c'era il contatto (per te tradimento e per me no) se la mancanza non fosse un attenuante.
> 
> Mi si è annodata la lingua



Ciao,

il coinvolgimento in primo luogo! 
se è una fuga!
se la motivazione è un malessere ... huu, finalmente ho partorito il termine 

per come la spieghi tu, non prendi l'altra parte in considerazione come essere umano,
ma come "oggetto" che in quel momento ti fa divertire. visto così ... certo è una forma
di tradimento mooooooolto lieve ... e c'è da domandarsi ma lo è?

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma sarebbe causa di rottura? Quanto ti sentiresti tradita?
> Come per Sienne il punto è l'interazione, anche se non reale. Perchè sono solo parole scritte, un monitor e qualche foto.
> E sarebbe uguale se lo facesse con una professionista della chat invece che con una che non fa quello di lavoro?


Meno che in una relazione vera ma mi sentirei tradita. Certamente è una cosa su cui ci si può confrontare.


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *male*.
> ti dirò di più...sai che in questi casi penso che non occorra mettere in mezzo il compagno e non creare sgradevoli situazioni?
> non sarà il tuo caso ma a volte per non saper mettere a posto un tizio si creano veri casini.
> scoraggiare subito


Hai ragione, male. E' una cosa su cui sto lavorando, ma non riesco a cambiare, anche se miglioramenti ce ne sono stati. Il mio compagno l'ho consultato perché so che su 'ste cose è tranquillo, forse anche perché ha molta fiducia in me. Più che altro mi dice che devo imparare ad essere un po' meno accomodante se non desidero esserlo. E ha perfettamente ragione.


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo me, dipendo cosa scaturisce ...
> dipende dalla gestione della persona ...
> ...


Il neretto. Si. Certo. Rimane un gioco. Occasionale. 
Semplice autoerotismo. 
E l'auto erotismo non è che lo fai tutti i giorni come a 18 anni.
Un gioco di auto erotismo.

Se non c'è problema non è tradimento allora.


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> A maggior ragione lo vivrei come una forma di tradimento nei confronti della persona con cui sto.



ok.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Per me è una forma di tradimento, indubbiamente più lieve. Ma mi incazzerei come una biscia e ci soffrirei. In questi giorni un amico di fb (mai visto dal 'vivo') mi sta tampinando, vuole vedermi e mi parla anche d'amore! E l'altra sera, dopo aver chiacchierato via chat di varie cose, mi ha mandato una foto del pacco in tiro dicendo che si era eccitato da morire e ha insistito parecchio per avere delle mie foto sexy. Io mi sono sentita molto a disagio, ho gentilmente declinato l'invito e l'indomani ho raccontato tutto al mio compagno. Penso che se non l'avessi fatto mi sarei sentita di tradirlo in qualche modo, sì. Comunque devo dire che, nonostante questo sia un bel tipo, anche molto intelligente e sensibile (conversiamo da mesi ormai), io non avevo la minima tentazione di fare porcate con lui. Anzi, lì sotto ero un deserto proprio.


Ma il pene valeva la pena?:mexican:


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> il coinvolgimento in primo luogo!
> se è una fuga!
> ...


si, è brutto da dire ma è un oggetto. Esatto. Un raffinato oggetto perchè lo modello nella mia mente sulle cose importanti.
Egoismo puro.
Come scrivevo prima, solo auto erotismo. Non roba da tutti i giorni. 
Ovviamente dall'altra parte è uguale.


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il pene valeva la pena?:mexican:


brunetta...
credevo di avere almeno una collega di figaggine di legno invece niente , mi lasci sola.non si fa così, vado a vedere l'esorcista,ciao


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il neretto. Si. Certo. Rimane un gioco. Occasionale.
> Semplice autoerotismo.
> E l'auto erotismo non è che lo fai tutti i giorni come a 18 anni.
> Un gioco di auto erotismo.
> ...



Ciao,

se è un gioco ... no, non vedo il problema. 

poi se hai un compagno che certe cose non le capisce ... 
il problema si ripone ... :rotfl: ... e te la devi vedere con lui. 

io non pratico comunque. 

ma so, quanto può intrigare ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il pene valeva la pena?:mexican:


quello che ho appena ricevuto io.
Si.


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, è brutto da dire ma è un oggetto. Esatto. Un raffinato oggetto perchè lo modello nella mia mente sulle cose importanti.
> Egoismo puro.
> Come scrivevo prima, solo auto erotismo. Non roba da tutti i giorni.
> *Ovviamente dall'altra parte è uguale*.


Ciao,

non lo trovo brutto. È un tuo modo di rapportarti con questo mezzo. 

ma non ne sarei così sicura, che ciò valga anche per l'altra parte.

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, ok. Ma il coinvolgimento fa parte del gioco. Ma non è reale.
> Tu leggi come me. Non hai mai letto un libro che ti coinvolgesse talmente tanto ( e non parlo solo di sesso) da poter vedere e sentire?
> Non è reale. E' un libro. Che solletica la tua fantasia e ti fa entrare in un altra dimensione che non ha nulla a che vedere con questa, di dimensione.
> 
> ...


Sull'ultima frase chi ti ha traumatizzato ???? Dici dici


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> brunetta...
> credevo di avere almeno una collega di figaggine di legno invece niente , mi lasci sola.non si fa così, vado a vedere l'esorcista,ciao


Mi domando in molteplici circostanze come, in generale, le persone possano mancare di senso estetico autocritico. Il sesso via cam mi fa sempre pensare alle tizie con leggins bianchi semitrasparenti che evidenziano crateri sulle natiche:unhappy:.


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non lo trovo brutto. È un tuo modo di rapportarti con questo mezzo.
> 
> ...


si, è vero il rischio c'è.
C'è anche il rischio che io stessa magari possa avere curiosità diverse.
però...boh...dipende credo dallo spirito e dalla persona che lo fa.

Se Mattia, per esempio, mi dicesse che si sente ferito perchè mi guardo i porno solo senza di lui, gli tirerei una testata perchè è al corrente della cosae non ne ho mai fatto mistero nonostante i primi tempi mi guardasse come se fossi una depravata al cubo ( ancora oggi a volte in effetti. Non capisco perchè), ma se invece fosse una cosa che scoprisse per caso e che non immaginava nemmeno lontanamente...beh...immagino sia diverso.
A questo punto dipende anche la conoscenza, vera, del compagno che hai di fianco.
Se hai Tebo un poò te lo aspetti e magari non è così un dramma perchè lo conosci.
Ma se è Brunetto che lo fa, cioè. Ti esplode il cervello probabilmente.

Si. Credo che forse chi hai vicino possa determinare molto il clima post scoperta.

o no?


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi domando in molteplici circostanze come, in generale, le persone possano mancare di senso estetico autocritico. Il sesso via cam mi fa sempre pensare alle tizie con leggins bianchi semitrasparenti che evidenziano crateri sulle natiche:unhappy:.



accendi la telecamera di skype che ti faccio vedere io_ un bel spettaculino_ senza leggins e buchi. (solo ossa:mrgreen


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il pene valeva la pena?:mexican:


Era grossissimo, faceva impressione! Anche troppo grosso per i miei gusti eh


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> accendi la telecamera di skype che ti faccio vedere io_ un bel spettaculino_ senza leggins e buchi. (solo ossa:mrgreen


Non ho skype


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Era grossissimo, faceva impressione! Anche troppo grosso per i miei gusti eh


i mureni tutti alle altre, maledizione.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Era grossissimo, faceva impressione! Anche troppo grosso per i miei gusti eh


Allora ha tirato fuori il suo migliore argomento, la finezza l'aveva più piccola, molto.


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho skype



poco male.
te lo faccio dal vivo in pizzeria.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> poco male.
> te lo faccio dal vivo in pizzeria.


 ho un impegno :carneval:


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, è vero il rischio c'è.
> C'è anche il rischio che io stessa magari possa avere curiosità diverse.
> però...boh...dipende credo dallo spirito e dalla persona che lo fa.
> 
> ...


Ciao 

direi proprio di si ...

io ci rimango male quando certe cose non vengono dette. 
perché, se non le dici ... un motivo c'è ... 
e lì mi scatta la macchina celebrale a 5000 ...

noi, io e il mio compagno, noto ... eravamo molto semplici. 
questo mondo ... era racchiuso solo tra noi ... 
anche se liberi nel pensiero ...

sienne


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora ha tirato fuori il suo migliore argomento, la finezza l'aveva più piccola, molto.


Eh già.


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ho un impegno :carneval:



troppo tardi.


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> i mureni tutti alle altre, maledizione.


Se vuoi ti passo il contatto


----------



## Nocciola (18 Giugno 2013)

*"Tradimento" via internet è tradimento?*



Tebe ha detto:


> Il neretto. Si. Certo. Rimane un gioco. Occasionale.
> Semplice autoerotismo.
> E l'auto erotismo non è che lo fai tutti i giorni come a 18 anni.
> Un gioco di auto erotismo.
> ...


Non é autoerotismo per me
É eccotarsi con un'altra persona


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti passo il contatto



ok, aspetto mp


:mexican:


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok, aspetto mp
> 
> 
> :mexican:


Oh, ma trattamelo bene eh! E' superdotato ma sensibile, crede nell'amore!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Oh, ma trattamelo bene eh! E' superdotato ma sensibile, crede nell'amore!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma non ero ironica, me l'ha detto lui! Giuro!


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Oh, ma trattamelo bene eh! E' superdotato ma sensibile, crede nell'amore!



O. Mio. Dio.

Ho cambiato idea.
Non c'è super dotato che tenga con queste premesse.
E con questa presentazione.

_Ciao ho un 25 e credo nell'amore. Ti piace sta sberla di cazzo? Ok, lo vuoi succhiare? Dimenticavo. Sono anche sensibile._


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> O. Mio. Dio.
> 
> Ho cambiato idea.
> Non c'è super dotato che tenga con queste premesse.
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## emme76 (18 Giugno 2013)

è tradimento per me, più lieve di quello fisico magari, ma lo è.
Che poi il concetto di "gravità" nel tradimento lo vorrei capire, dipende da persona a persona.

Per Tizio potrebbe essere un tradimento anche solo se la sua donna scambiasse due parole "troppo scherzose" con un altro. Per Caio, no.

Per quanto riguarda la mia storia, è stato tradimento, perché c'è stato sesso "virtuale", sentito, vissuto, scambio di foto (non hard), ma corollate da commenti hard. C'è stato desiderio, voglia, volontà di consumare realmente.

Quindi da questo punto in poi per me si tratta di tradimento.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2013)

Sempre più convinto di vivere in una las vegas personale...
Anzi a Las Figas...

Ho chiesto sta roba alla moglie...

Lei dice che il mio è tradimento quando lei mi chiede una mano e io le dico...ora non posso che sto lavorando...

Ma siccome sono un mona...

Cosa capita?
CHe mi dimentico di averle detto che stavo lavorando, in realtà stavo cazzeggiando...

E le dico...
Ciò vien qua a vedere che stramegaputanon ho stanato in rete...desso le scrivo...desso me la giuoco...

E lei si sente tradita perchè anzichè correre da lei ad aiutarla, e condividere e fare coppia, ho preferito trovare una scusa per non fare un casso e stanare putanoni no?

Ma come si nota
noi uomini non oseremmo mai parlare di che cosa ci scrivono a noi le femmine...in fb...

Mi ricordo di una...
E le faccio ma sei sposata?

E lei oh yessssssssssssssssssssssss...

E io povero marito...come mi dispiace per lui...per fortuna non sono al suo posto...

Però...in altre occasioni ho trovato decisamente donne interessanti...
Molto esplicite in quello che volevano...

ovvio io frequento sempre tipi di donne sbagliate....ovvio no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nessun incontro.
> Solo il mero scambio di mail, sms e foto.
> nemmeno la voce.
> Nessuno scambio "reale"
> ...


Ah io non vorrei mai al mio fianco una donna 
che considera tradimento tutto ciò

Visto?
Siamo diventati così paranoici 

che ci spaventa di più il virtuale che non il reale

E io Tebe ti ho provato con solidi argomenti
quanto io sia crudamente realista no?

Sfrutando il virtuale per spicciarmi del reale no?

Invece di perdere tanto tempo
in storie io ti mando il mio pipino in mms...

E ti dico...
L'argomento è quello
ti piace bon

non ti piace amen...

Però belle le foto che mi hai mandato...

C'è da rimanere allucinati a guardare i tuoi occhi...

Cioè sono come un mandala ci caschi dentro...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> O. Mio. Dio.
> 
> Ho cambiato idea.
> Non c'è super dotato che tenga con queste premesse.
> ...


Hai esplicitato il mio pensiero:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> quoto.
> un libro non è diretto personalmente a me, le parole sono le stesse per qualsiasi lettore, al massimo cambiano le reazioni. e non si sviluppa tenendo conto di ciò che sto facendo e del mio livello di coinvolgimento, è tutto stampato, immutabile, sia che io non riesca a staccare gli occhi dalle pagine, sia che io faccia fatica a non sbadigliare.
> 
> quindi si, per me è tradimento.



Ci sono pochi che si rivolgono direttamente a te perché sei te ...
e si sono come un libro stampato credimi ,si rivolgono a te perché in quel momento ci sei tu ma se ci fosse un'altra si rivolgerebbero con lo stesso sistema ...


----------



## free (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nessun incontro.
> Solo il mero scambio di mail, sms e foto.
> nemmeno la voce.
> Nessuno scambio "reale"
> ...



no

per me il contatto fisico è una condicio sine qua non del tradimento, perchè crea un'intimità con un altro corpo
stessa cosa per i rapporti in generale
per dire, se avessi un tipo che per qualche motivo mi fa sognare e basta, mica penserei che ci sono stata insieme!
insomma, solo chiacchiere e distintivo


----------



## lunaiena (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma guarda sei creti a manetta.
> Per me non è tradimento, ma nemmeno lontanamente, lo associo a leggere un bel libro erotico, però davvero mi interessa sapere il sentire comune.
> Ora poi lo chiedo a Mattia, anche se immagino di sapere la sua risposta. (napulè ovviamente. Poi gli tiro due frecciate e si ammutolisce. Che codone di paglia che ha.)
> 
> ...



per me no...
se lo chiedo a mio marito sono sicura mi direbbe di farmi furba...
anzi quasi quasi appena arriva che già è in ritardo all'appuntamento 
gli e lo chiedo ...
altrochè fantasie erotiche qui stasera scappa la lite furibonda...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ci sono pochi che si rivolgono direttamente a te perché sei te ...
> e si sono come un libro stampato credimi ,si rivolgono a te perché in quel momento ci sei tu ma se ci fosse un'altra si rivolgerebbero con lo stesso sistema ...


Quoto
Ma ricorda che è un lavoraccio 
ci devi provare con il modo giusto...

Il guaio è che ci vuole un modo diverso per ognuna no?

E bisogna sempre inventarsi nuove galanterie, astuzie, celie...

Due palle guarda due palle che non ti dico...

Meglio ricorrere alle sane imboscate reali no?

Per esempio proprio oggi pomeriggio finchè bevevo una birra in un bar...è passata una che...


----------



## lunaiena (18 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quoto
> Ma ricorda che è un lavoraccio
> ci devi provare con il modo giusto...
> 
> ...


il guaio è che l'uomo non ha molta inventiva ...
usa sempre la stessa tattica ...
In chat di più ...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> il guaio è che l'uomo non ha molta inventiva ...
> usa sempre la stessa tattica ...
> In chat di più ...


Seeeee...
La donna invece ha troppa invettiva...
Se solo tu sapessi come riesco a farmi dare le loro foto
Cascheresti...dalla bolla...


----------



## lunaiena (18 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Seeeee...
> La donna invece ha troppa invettiva...
> Se solo tu sapessi come riesco a farmi dare le loro foto
> Cascheresti...dalla bolla...



Seee
secsolo tu sapessi che neanche la metà di quelle foto corrispondono 
al reale ...
la smetteresti di fare tanto il banfone...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Seee
> secsolo tu sapessi che neanche la metà di quelle foto corrispondono
> al reale ...
> la smetteresti di fare tanto il banfone...


Ma infatti mica ci casco eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E mi fermo solo quando si mostrano imbronciate sul mio skipe...

Allora si ti faccio le mie scuse per aver pensato che in chat eri un uomo no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti mica ci casco eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> E mi fermo solo quando si mostrano imbronciate sul mio skipe...
> 
> Allora si ti faccio le mie scuse per aver pensato che in chat eri un uomo no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


chi vuole solo divertirsi in chat 
non va su Skipe ...
Sei un uomo fortunato ad avere sittanto savoir faire


----------



## passante (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nessun incontro.
> Solo il mero scambio di mail, sms e foto.
> nemmeno la voce.
> Nessuno scambio "reale"
> ...


 dipende. chi è il soggetto? io o matteo? due pesi due misure :mrgreen: ma non lo so. boh sì, forse. ma non come zompare in giro... ma non lo so. non lo so.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> chi vuole solo divertirsi in chat
> non va su Skipe ...
> Sei un uomo fortunato ad avere sittanto savoir faire


Ma infatti le chat mi annoiano...
E non ti dico i messaggi sul sito di giochi...quando vogliono sapere come faccio a fare tutti quei punti al gioco dei tre scheletri...

E rispondo loro...perchè io governo i tre teschi degli scheletri...no?

Il divertimento di una chat è puntare una e stanarla no?

E in fondo è un gioco azzardato no?

Pensa se mi ritrovo una rumena con cento chili per gamba no?

Poi se parli di fb...

Ci sono certe furbastre che non ti dico...
Mettono una foto nel profilo diciamo insignificante
Poi le conosci di persona e dici uauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....

Ma sei meglio che in foto...

Dura invece quando nel reale non trovi quella della foto eh?

Magari sta banfona ha messo na foto di venti anni prima...


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> cavolo...oggettivamente non pensavo che anche questo rientrasse nei tradimenti.
> Lo sentiresti addosso con la stessa gravità che hai sentito con questo?
> reale e tangibile con tanto di facocera al seguito (Brunè taci)?
> nessuna attenuante? Nemmeno quella temporanea di intendere e di volere?
> ...


No, credo che lo considererei un tradimento meno grave, ma sarebbe abbastanza per arrabbiarmi parecchio. E ci starei anche male, non so quanto. Avrei bisogno di parlarne con lui per capire cosa lo spinge a farlo e per recuperare la mia fiducia nei suoi confronti. Non lo vedrei come un semplice gioco e nemmeno come autoerotismo, visto che dall'altra parte ci sarebbe qualcuno. Professionista o meno, poco importa. Nel primo caso proverebbe piacere con una persona che per lavoro appaga le fantasie virtuali di sconosciuti, nel secondo avrebbe un rapporto più o meno intimo e complice con un'altra, magari ripetuto nel tempo, regolarmente, tanto non sarebbe reale. E in entrambi i casi la volontà di fare ci sarebbe tutta.

Ho trovato molto doloroso leggere anche solo le mail e i messaggi che il mio forse-compagno e la sua ex amante si sono scambiati all'inizio, prima di concretizzare e di riempire le loro conversazioni di riferimenti alle loro scopate.

Minchia che caldo, stanotte non riesco a dormire. :incazzato:


(Fotografa?)


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ci sono pochi che si rivolgono direttamente a te perché sei te ...
> e si sono come un libro stampato credimi ,si rivolgono a te perché in quel momento ci sei tu ma se ci fosse un'altra si rivolgerebbero con lo stesso sistema ...


bhe, si. avranno il loro metodo, ma credo che contempli un minimo di elasticità e capacità di adattamento.
sono d'accordo con te, comunque.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nessun incontro.
> Solo il mero scambio di mail, sms e foto.
> nemmeno la voce.
> Nessuno scambio "reale"
> ...


Si, ieri ho tradito... ho guardato profilo formoso di una 30enne bomba sexy.  

Tradimento è promettere e non mantenere. Mai promesso la fedeltà virtuale o quella della mia mente. O meglio, quella l'ho promessa solo a me stesso.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Si, ieri ho tradito... ho guardato profilo formoso di una 30enne bomba sexy.
> 
> Tradimento è promettere e non mantenere.* Mai promesso la fedeltà virtuale o quella della mia mente*. O meglio, quella l'ho promessa solo a me stesso.


C'è una notevole differenza tra le due cose, secondo me


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> C'è una notevole differenza tra le due cose, secondo me



che cambia?? sempre fantasie sono?...... che io le condivida con un film porno, con una persona virtuale o da solo nel mio lettino sempre di fantasie si sta parlando. 
Su internet mi è capitato di "giocare" molte volte... mica sono finite tutte in motel.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> che cambia?? sempre fantasie sono?...... che io le condivida con un film porno, con una persona virtuale o da solo nel mio lettino sempre di fantasie si sta parlando.
> Su internet mi è capitato di "giocare" molte volte... mica sono finite tutte in motel.



Per me cambia. Un conto è la fantasia, il film porno o delle foto di sconosciute. Un conto è interagire con loro.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me cambia. Un conto è la fantasia, il film porno o delle foto di sconosciute. Un conto è interagire con loro.


Mica interagisco sul serio. Non si sta parlando di contatto reale. Solo virtuale. Difatti tu stessa ( se non erro ) hai scritto che non conta molto chi ci sia dall'altra parte.... basta che ci sia una persona con la voglia di giocare.
Il problema è che poi si innamorano tutte... uffs...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mica interagisco sul serio. Non si sta parlando di contatto reale. Solo virtuale. Difatti tu stessa ( se non erro ) hai scritto che *non conta molto chi ci sia dall'altra parte*.... basta che ci sia una persona con la voglia di giocare.
> Il problema è che poi si innamorano tutte... uffs...


Appunto. Proprio questo mi irrita.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto. Proprio questo mi irrita.


ma non è un controsenso? proprio il fatto che non importa molto chi ci sia dall'altra parte lo rende solo un gioco. 

Ti irrita che sia una sconosciuta e per te è comunque tradimento? non sarebbe più tradimento fosse una persona conosciuta?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma non è un controsenso? proprio il fatto che non importa molto chi ci sia dall'altra parte lo rende solo un gioco.
> 
> Ti irrita che sia una sconosciuta e per te è comunque tradimento? non sarebbe più tradimento fosse una persona conosciuta?


Sarebbe tradimento comunque. Se parli di virtuale non farebbe differenza conosciuta o no.
Se la conosciuta è una donna che frequenti anche nel reale posso capire che hai preso una sbandata per una.
La ricerca di sesso, fine a se stesso mi mette tristezza.
So che non mi sono spiegata ma non riesco a dirlo meglio


----------



## lothar57 (19 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mica interagisco sul serio. Non si sta parlando di contatto reale. Solo virtuale. Difatti tu stessa ( se non erro ) hai scritto che non conta molto chi ci sia dall'altra parte.... basta che ci sia una persona con la voglia di giocare.
> Il problema è che poi si innamorano tutte... uffs...


No gatto il problema l'hai quando sono troppe..io ne ho  una reale in carne e ossa, e due solo voce.Una di queste due la vedro'oggi pomeriggio,storia intricata...ad ottobre fece retromarcia,in dirittura d'arrivra mi ha cercato lei..dal momento che fisicamente,se non mi ha mentito,e'tipo Tebe e Sbri...spero tutto vada come penso.Una cosa sola temo..il caldo porco......il resto ormai e'copione.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sarebbe tradimento comunque. Se parli di virtuale non farebbe differenza conosciuta o no.
> Se la conosciuta è una donna che frequenti anche nel reale posso capire che hai preso una sbandata per una.
> La ricerca di sesso, fine a se stesso mi mette tristezza.
> So che non mi sono spiegata ma non riesco a dirlo meglio


Bhè faccio fatica ad arrivarci ma io, pur essendo un fedele, per rispetto, non sono un fan della fedeltà fisica. Figurati se mi scandalizzerei per una banale chat.
Mi farebbe più incazzare lo facesse senza raccontarmelo.......

Quando ancora le cose tra me e la mamma di mia figlia andavano bene lei aveva il marito virtuale e facendo GDR stavano li le ore a scriversi cose tenere e atti conivolgenti. Quante risate mi sono fatto a leggere tutto. :rotfl:


----------



## gas (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sarebbe tradimento comunque. Se parli di virtuale non farebbe differenza conosciuta o no.
> Se la conosciuta è una donna che frequenti anche nel reale posso capire che hai preso una sbandata per una.
> La ricerca di sesso, fine a se stesso mi mette tristezza.
> *So che non mi sono spiegata *ma non riesco a dirlo meglio


fai un disegnino


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No gatto il problema l'hai quando sono troppe..io ne ho una reale in carne e ossa, e due solo voce.Una di queste due la vedro'oggi pomeriggio,storia intricata...ad ottobre fece retromarcia,in dirittura d'arrivra mi ha cercato lei..dal momento che fisicamente,se non mi ha mentito,e'tipo Tebe e Sbri...spero tutto vada come penso.Una cosa sola temo..il caldo porco......il resto ormai e'copione.


Nei motel c'è l'aria condizionata.


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> che cambia?? sempre fantasie sono?...... che io le condivida con un film porno, con una persona virtuale o da solo nel mio lettino sempre di fantasie si sta parlando.
> Su internet mi è capitato di "giocare" molte volte... mica sono finite tutte in motel.



infatti anche io la penso così.
E' una fantasia.
Non riesco proprio a percepirlo come un tradimento se rimane ovviamente nel virtuale.


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Si, ieri ho tradito... ho guardato profilo formoso di una 30enne bomba sexy.
> 
> Tradimento è promettere e non mantenere. Mai promesso la fedeltà virtuale o quella della mia mente. O meglio, quella l'ho promessa solo a me stesso.


ti linkerò il mio blog erotico allora.
Li si che ti rifai gli occhi con qualche bella linea rachitica!


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No gatto il problema l'hai quando sono troppe..io ne ho  una reale in carne e ossa, e due solo voce.Una di queste due la vedro'oggi pomeriggio,storia intricata...ad ottobre fece retromarcia,in dirittura d'arrivra mi ha cercato lei..dal momento che fisicamente,se non mi ha mentito,*e'tipo Tebe e Sbri.*..spero tutto vada come penso.Una cosa sola temo..il caldo porco......il resto ormai e'copione.



le migliori.

compatte. Areodinamiche e asciutte.
Delle vere macchine da motel.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> le migliori.
> 
> compatte. Areodinamiche e asciutte.
> Delle vere macchine da motel.



vero Tebe...poi sul serio ho voglia di una tipa tua clone.Unico problema e'che primo incontro,non finisce al motel.in genere.


----------



## viola di mare (19 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so se è tradimento ma mi girerebbero le balle





Minerva ha detto:


> il contatto cerebrale, il più importante.
> anatema





Minerva ha detto:


> in teoria non dovrebbe arrivarci , nel caso mi chiedere e gli chiederei cosa lo abbia spinto a farlo .
> sparirei per un po'...così nel cercarmi avrà di che occupare il suo tempo invece di scrivere cazzate a questa tizia .
> mi sto già alterando



:up: pure a me me stanno già a girà a manetta!


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti anche io la penso così.
> E' una fantasia.
> Non riesco proprio a percepirlo come un tradimento se rimane ovviamente nel virtuale.




Per come lo gestiresti tu, sarebbe appena un briciolo sopra il film porno, capito.

Ma non sempre è così, anzi quasi mai. Tu parti dall'idea di una coppia felice e soddisfatta dove lei/lui si prendono il loro 10%.
Invece, la stragrande maggioranza delle volte che capita?
Lui/lei, annoiati, stufi, nervosi, si pigliano quello spazio, quel gioco... e cominciano a dedicarci sempre più tempo ed energie emotive. Che poi siano falsissime, non importa, intanto quelle energie lì sono.

Patatrac.

Sinceramente, non riuscirei a considerare come toy la persona dall'altra parte. Non ci riuscirei proprio...

E se beccassi il mio uomo... dovrei capire se lo ha fatto in "modalità Tebe" -e allora è un conto- o in "modalità tutto il resto del mondo"


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :up: pure a me me stanno già a girà a manetta!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

scusa ma mi sembrava di vederti a scrivere la risposta con il fumo che esce dalle orecchie!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :up: pure a me me stanno già a girà a manetta!


andiamo a mollare sberle!!


----------



## viola di mare (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> scusa ma mi sembrava di vederti a scrivere la risposta con il fumo che esce dalle orecchie!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





:bleble: e lo so... che ci posso fare.



il fatto è che proprio è una cosa che non sopporto e non c'entra il tradimento, mica so scema se di fisico non c'è nulla, ma... io lo potrei sfanculare in un nano secondo se vedo che pornochatta con una...

ohmadò!!! devo andare da uno bravo!


----------



## viola di mare (19 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> andiamo a mollare sberle!!




andiamo! Min conta sempre su di me!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti linkerò il mio blog erotico allora.
> Li si che ti rifai gli occhi con qualche bella linea rachitica!



Link link link link link link link link link link link link link link link link link link link link link link link link link!

ne devo visionare ancora 2487! prima o poi lo trovo ( il blog erotico!!!!!!!!!! ) !! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per come lo gestiresti tu, sarebbe appena un briciolo sopra il film porno, capito.
> 
> Ma non sempre è così, anzi quasi mai. Tu parti dall'idea di una coppia felice e soddisfatta dove lei/lui si prendono il loro 10%.
> Invece, la stragrande maggioranza delle volte che capita?
> ...


brava. Un film porno interattivo.

W la modalità Tebe!!!


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Link link link link link link link link link link link link link link link link link link link link link link link link link!
> 
> ne devo visionare ancora 2487! prima o poi lo trovo ( il blog erotico!!!!!!!!!! ) !! :rotfl::rotfl:



vorrei proprio sapere da dove mi riconosci guarda...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> vorrei proprio sapere da dove mi riconosci guarda...


Ho i miei mezzi. Non ti dirò mai come ma sono riuscito a vedere qualche campione da paragonare alle foto che trovo on line..... maledette donne nude. Internet è pieno!!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Bhè faccio fatica ad arrivarci ma io, pur essendo un fedele, per rispetto, non sono un fan della fedeltà fisica. Figurati se mi scandalizzerei per una banale chat.
> Mi farebbe più incazzare lo facesse senza raccontarmelo.......
> 
> Quando ancora le cose tra me e la mamma di mia figlia andavano bene lei aveva il marito virtuale e facendo GDR stavano li le ore a scriversi cose tenere e atti conivolgenti. *Quante risate mi sono fatto a leggere tutto*. :rotfl:


La mia reazione sarebbe ben diversa


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :bleble: e lo so... che ci posso fare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andiamo insieme, magari fa lo sconto


----------



## Simy (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nessun incontro.
> Solo il mero scambio di mail, sms e foto.
> nemmeno la voce.
> Nessuno scambio "reale"
> ...



si, anzi, mi incazzerei a bestia proprio


----------



## viola di mare (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Andiamo insieme, magari fa lo sconto





Simy ha detto:


> si, anzi, mi incazzerei a bestia proprio




Min vedi? potremmo andare tutte insieme, tipo un gruppo di ascolto


----------



## Simy (19 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Min vedi? potremmo andare tutte insieme, tipo un gruppo di ascolto


:yes:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La mia reazione sarebbe ben diversa


Tipo questa? ----> :incazzato:

Preferisco ridere.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Tipo questa? ----> :incazzato:
> 
> Preferisco ridere.



No una cosa silenziosa ed efficace
tipo questa

:calcio:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No una cosa silenziosa ed efficace
> tipo questa
> 
> :calcio:


Preferisco sempre ----> :rotfl:

Mi incazzo solo per cose serie..... ops!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Preferisco sempre ----> :rotfl:
> 
> *Mi incazzo solo per cose serie..... ops! *



anche io


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> anche io



....per la cronaca la mia donna ha confermato che, per lei, non sarebbe tradimento.  Hanno buttato lo stampo.....


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ho i miei mezzi. Non ti dirò mai come* ma sono riuscito a vedere qualche campione da paragonare alle foto che trovo on line.*.... maledette donne nude. Internet è pieno!!



o minchia. Mi sono sbagliata e invece di mandare a Man delle foto le ho mandate a te?


oh oh...:unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> o minchia. Mi sono sbagliata e invece di mandare a Man delle foto le ho mandate a te?
> 
> 
> oh oh...:unhappy:


Molto peggio... non scoprirai mai come ho fatto a vedere certe immagini.....ne ho pure vista una con le microtette al vento!!  
mHAuhAUHAAHuhauHauhUHAuUauAHuaUaUahuH


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Molto peggio... non scoprirai mai come ho fatto a vedere certe immagini.....ne ho pure vista una con le microtette al vento!!
> mHAuhAUHAAHuhauHauhUHAuUauAHuaUaUahuH



vabbè ma le microtette al vento le hanno viste un po' tutti. Famigghia compresa.
Al mare non metto mai il pezzo sopra, per ovvie ragioni, quindi...se vuoi un primo piano di microtette mie te lo mando.
Non è nulla di segreto quello.


Comunque impossibile che tu abbia visto foto miei.
Le hanno solo due persone.
Man e Mattia.

Oddio...sei lo slave che cazzio?
Ma no però...a lui niente foto...delle microtette intendo...
:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> vabbè ma le microtette al vento le hanno viste un po' tutti. Famigghia compresa.
> Al mare non metto mai il pezzo sopra, per ovvie ragioni, quindi...se vuoi un primo piano di microtette mie te lo mando.
> Non è nulla di segreto quello.
> 
> ...


curiosona...... non posso divulgare le mie fonti. Segreto professionale. :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2013)

comunque stamattina mi hanno rubato la bicicletta. In due minuti di numero. 
Certo. ero sempre convinta non fosse la mia bicicletta ma ormai la guardavo come se fosse mia.
E non è per la bicicletta oggetto, (che pure era una gran bella bicicletta) ma per quello che rappresentava.
Era stato uno dei regali di Mattia del dopo tradimento.
Una specie di gioco, in cui voleva un po' simboleggiare che la nostra coppia era partita in ferrari, e poi si era schiantata contro un muro per guida pericolosa. La sua.
E la bici era un modo carino che aveva trovato per dirmi.
_Oltre a tutto resto che faccio e faremo, c'è anche la bici.
Non abbiamo più una ferrari, ma ricominciamo da._


E mi era piaciuta questa idea.
Quindi...non è la bici.
E' la perdita di un oggetto che guardavo e mi ricordava qualcosa di "bello"

Incredibilmente Mattia ha capito.
E non mi ha fatto il culo perchè non l'avevo chiusa o altro.
Gli ho telefonato incazzata nera e mi sono pure venute le lacrime agli occhi.
-Non ti preoccupare, è solo una bicicletta.-
-NOOOOO!!! NON ERA SOLO UNA BICICLETTA CAZZO!!!!SNIF E SOB!!!-
-Stai tranquilla tebina. Te ne prendo un altra.-
-Non la voglio. -
-Si che la vuoi. E te ne compro un altra più bella. Rosa magari come piacerebbe a te. Vedila così Tebe. Era giusto che quella bicicletta uscisse dalla nostra  vita.-

Non so perchè l'ho scritto qui, ma sono davvero affranta.
E fra poco devo pure andare a fare denuncia dai carabinieri.

Mi sento proprio di merda.
Mi hanno defraudato di un ricordo che amavo.


Vaffanculo.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque stamattina mi hanno rubato la bicicletta. In due minuti di numero.
> Certo. ero sempre convinta non fosse la mia bicicletta ma ormai la guardavo come se fosse mia.
> E non è per la bicicletta oggetto, (che pure era una gran bella bicicletta) ma per quello che rappresentava.
> Era stato uno dei regali di Mattia del dopo tradimento.
> ...




Capisco. Capisco benissimo. E sono sicura di non essere la sola... penso sia capitato bene o male a tutti...

Ma ha ragione Mattia. I ricordi sono simboli, sono "oggetti" preziosi, ma sono solo immagini della vita che abbiamo vissuto. Avete ancora tanta "vita" davanti, e ci saranno altri ricordi.
Infine, i ricordi veri siete voi due, come siete adesso, con l'amore che avete adesso.

Asciuga gli occhi Tebina, la tua nuova bici avrà mille nuovi significati, e si porterà sopra anche il ricordo dell'altra bici :smile:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque stamattina mi hanno rubato la bicicletta. In due minuti di numero.
> Certo. ero sempre convinta non fosse la mia bicicletta ma ormai la guardavo come se fosse mia.
> E non è per la bicicletta oggetto, (che pure era una gran bella bicicletta) ma per quello che rappresentava.
> Era stato uno dei regali di Mattia del dopo tradimento.
> ...


spero vivamente in una caduta rovinosa del ladro con la tua ( ex ) bici ancora prima di arrivare a destinanzione. Magari spaccandosi in più punti una caviglia...


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2013)

grazie raga...ma....ho appena avuto una notizia OTTIMA!!!
C'erano delle telecamere lì fuori, proprio puntate sulla bicicletta.
Quindi il ladro è stato ripreso.

vado dai carabinieri!!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> grazie raga...ma....ho appena avuto una notizia OTTIMA!!!
> C'erano delle telecamere lì fuori, proprio puntate sulla bicicletta.
> Quindi il ladro è stato ripreso.
> 
> vado dai carabinieri!!!!


ho la sensazione che ti risponderanno picchè. Poi mi dirai se dovessi aver ragione o no.


----------



## perplesso (19 Giugno 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :bleble: e lo so... che ci posso fare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah.  non ti serve nessuno di bravo.    gli è che hai la ferita ancora sanguinante e qualsiasi cosa ti fa l'effetto del sale


----------



## Nocciola (19 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah. non ti serve nessuno di bravo. gli è che hai la ferita ancora sanguinante e qualsiasi cosa ti fa l'effetto del sale


Io non sono ferita ma la penso come lei


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ho la sensazione che ti risponderanno picchè. Poi mi dirai se dovessi aver ragione o no.



I carabinieri sono stati gentilissimi, e hanno già chiamato il posto che ha la telecamera e hanno  fatto richiesta per visionare i filmati!!!!

Perchè dovevano rispondermi picche?


----------



## free (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> I carabinieri sono stati gentilissimi, e hanno già chiamato il posto che ha la telecamera e hanno  fatto richiesta per visionare i filmati!!!!
> 
> Perchè dovevano rispondermi picche?



ma ti hanno ciulato la bici?

ops, ho letto!
fai la denuncia e tra un po' vai al deposito dove vengono custoditi i beni recuperati e fattene dare una


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2013)

e non ho nemmeno fatto flap flap.


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma ti hanno ciulato la bici?



si. stamattina.
:incazzato:


----------



## free (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si. stamattina.
> :incazzato:



denuncia e richiesta di dissequestro


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> denuncia e richiesta di dissequestro


eh?
Denuncia già fatta e ora aspetto che il posto che ha le telecamere passi i filmati ai carabinieri così da vedere in faccia il tizio.
Dissequestro di che?


----------



## free (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> eh?
> Denuncia già fatta e ora aspetto che il posto che ha le telecamere passi i filmati ai carabinieri così da vedere in faccia il tizio.
> Dissequestro di che?



avevo modificato il post di prima:
tra un po' di tempo vai a visionare le bici nel deposito dove custodiscono i beni sequestrati provenienti dai furti, e scegline una


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> avevo modificato il post di prima:
> tra un po' di tempo vai a visionare le bici nel deposito dove custodiscono i beni sequestrati provenienti dai furti, e scegline una



Minchia. 
Ma non lo farei nemmeno morta. O trovo la mia o ne compro un altra.
Anzi. Mattia me ne compra un altra.
Due.
Una di merda da andarci in giro e l'altra carina da andare in giro con lui.


VOJO LA MIA BICIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## free (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia.
> Ma non lo farei nemmeno morta. O trovo la mia o ne compro un altra.
> Anzi. Mattia me ne compra un altra.
> Due.
> ...



ma dai che le lasciano lì a marcire!
ogni tanto fanno l'asta
e poi mica è detto che non trovi proprio la tua, eh?


----------



## Markos (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nessun incontro.
> Solo il mero scambio di mail, sms e foto.
> nemmeno la voce.
> Nessuno scambio "reale"
> ...


Premetto che non essendomi mai successa una cosa del genere (almeno non che io sappia) ragiono per ipotesi...
Non considererei la cosa equiparabile ad un tradimento vero e proprio ma mi farebbe incazzare lo stesso alquanto...


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2013)

Markos ha detto:


> Premetto che non essendomi mai successa una cosa del genere (almeno non che io sappia) ragiono per ipotesi...
> Non considererei la cosa equiparabile ad un tradimento vero e proprio ma mi farebbe incazzare lo stesso alquanto...



ok, e dopo l'incazzamento?
Lo impediresti?


----------



## Markos (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok, e dopo l'incazzamento?
> Lo impediresti?


Si...
Cercando nel contempo di capire e di comprendere le motivazioni del gesto..


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque stamattina mi hanno rubato la bicicletta. In due minuti di numero.
> Certo. ero sempre convinta non fosse la mia bicicletta ma ormai la guardavo come se fosse mia.
> E non è per la bicicletta oggetto, (che pure era una gran bella bicicletta) ma per quello che rappresentava.
> Era stato uno dei regali di Mattia del dopo tradimento.
> ...


Ovviamente non t'ha detto nulla perchè non era davvero la tua e quindi di sicuro non l'avevate pagata voi, men che meno lui. Inoltre il tradimento via internet alla cazzo di cane è da sfigati.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sarebbe tradimento comunque. Se parli di virtuale non farebbe differenza conosciuta o no.
> Se la conosciuta è una donna che frequenti anche nel reale posso capire che hai preso una sbandata per una.
> La ricerca di sesso, fine a se stesso mi mette tristezza.
> So che non mi sono spiegata ma non riesco a dirlo meglio


Per me ti sei spiegata benissimo. Pur essendo una cosa virtuale ti fa chiedere ancor di più perché non possa esser fatto con te. Ma le fantasia non sono per tutti uguali, moltissimi preferiscono realizzarle, almeno in parte. Però prima dei social chi telefonava a caso per "dire porcherie" veniva considerato un maniaco. Che tempi retrivi.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No gatto il problema l'hai quando sono troppe..io ne ho  una reale in carne e ossa, e due solo voce.Una di queste due la vedro'oggi pomeriggio,storia intricata...ad ottobre fece retromarcia,in dirittura d'arrivra mi ha cercato lei..dal momento che fisicamente,se non mi ha mentito,e'tipo Tebe e Sbri...spero tutto vada come penso.*Una cosa sola temo..il caldo porco*......il resto ormai e'copione.


Nella piazzuola dell'autogrill è un problema ma al motel c'è l'aria condizionata :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente non t'ha detto nulla perchè non era davvero la tua e quindi di sicuro non l'avevate pagata voi, men che meno lui. Inoltre il tradimento via internet alla cazzo di cane è da sfigati.


mi sa che tebe dice dice...nick segreto di qua e di là , murenello love you ma stringi stringi non concede...sicché


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sa che tebe dice dice...nick segreto di qua e di là , murenello love you ma stringi stringi non concede...sicché


A te Rex ti fa un baffo, anzi due.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque stamattina mi hanno rubato la bicicletta. In due minuti di numero.
> Certo. ero sempre convinta non fosse la mia bicicletta ma ormai la guardavo come se fosse mia.
> E non è per la bicicletta oggetto, (che pure era una gran bella bicicletta) ma per quello che rappresentava.
> Era stato uno dei regali di Mattia del dopo tradimento.
> ...


:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> I carabinieri sono stati gentilissimi, e hanno già chiamato il posto che ha la telecamera e hanno  fatto richiesta per visionare i filmati!!!!
> 
> Perchè dovevano rispondermi picche?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBCsBsSmJ8Y


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A te Rex ti fa un baffo, anzi due.


hai visto che ulissino è più bello di rex?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente non t'ha detto nulla perchè non era davvero la tua e quindi di sicuro non l'avevate pagata voi, men che meno lui. *Inoltre il tradimento via internet alla cazzo di cane è da sfigati*.


Perché? Eh perché? Come ti permetti? Sarà da sfigati per te che sei bigotto e senza fantasia e senza libido! :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché? Eh perché? Come ti permetti? Sarà da sfigati per te che sei bigotto e senza fantasia e senza libido! :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


In effetti ci stava benissimo!


----------



## Spider (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nessun incontro.
> Solo il mero scambio di mail, sms e foto.
> nemmeno la voce.
> Nessuno scambio "reale"
> ...


...è peggio.
perchè neanche "consumi"...
però distruggi allo stesso modo.


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2013)

Markos ha detto:


> Si...
> Cercando nel contempo di capire e di comprendere le motivazioni del gesto..



ma se le motivazioni fossero semplicemente una fantasia da auto erotismo? 
fai finta che davvero non ci siano problemi nella coppia e la tua donna è comunque una compagna ottima.
Ma ha questo tipo di autoerotismo.
Che non toglie tempo a voi.

sarebbe uguale?


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente non t'ha detto nulla perchè non era davvero la tua e quindi di sicuro non l'avevate pagata voi, men che meno lui. Inoltre il tradimento via internet alla cazzo di cane è da sfigati.


lui è pronto a giurare che era la mia, quindi non si è incazzato perchè ha capito che non era il caso.
Non solo apprezzabile questa sua sensibilità, ma auspicabile.

Per il tradimento alla cazzo di cane via internet che è da sfigati sono d'accordo.
Infatti non è tradimento.


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :smile:



hai ragione.
Ora quella frase l'ho compresa, non solo riportata.

Grazie.


però vaffanculo lo stesso!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> Ora quella frase l'ho compresa, non solo riportata.
> 
> Grazie.
> ...


E quello che l'ha rubata ce l'ha piccolo! :incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (19 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E quello che l'ha rubata ce l'ha piccolo! :incazzato:






:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scarlett (20 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so se è tradimento ma mi girerebbero le balle


ecco esatto!! :up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> I carabinieri sono stati gentilissimi, e hanno già chiamato il posto che ha la telecamera e hanno fatto richiesta per visionare i filmati!!!!
> 
> Perchè dovevano rispondermi picche?


non l'avrei mai detto.... giuro. Felice di essermi sbagliato.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non l'avrei mai detto.... giuro. Felice di essermi sbagliato.



Dipende dalla città in cui sei...
Dove abitavo una volta i furti di bici erano talmente frequenti che se andavi a denunciare allargavano le braccia e ti dicevano di mettertela via.
E se insistevi a fare denuncia si seccavano.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dipende dalla città in cui sei...
> Dove abitavo una volta i furti di bici erano talmente frequenti che se andavi a denunciare allargavano le braccia e ti dicevano di mettertela via.
> E se insistevi a fare denuncia si seccavano.


E' praticamente la stessa cosa successa a me svariati anni fa. E' anche vero che allora c'erano molte meno telecamere...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *lui è pronto a giurare che era la mia, quindi non si è incazzato perchè ha capito che non era il caso.
> Non solo apprezzabile questa sua sensibilità, ma auspicabile.
> 
> *Per il tradimento alla cazzo di cane via internet che è da sfigati sono d'accordo.
> Infatti non è tradimento.


Lui è pronto a giurare che fosse la tua perchè probabilmente non ha un'altra spiegazione plausibile (non che quella dello spergiurare che fosse tua fosse comunque una spiegazione plausibile, ma vabbè) tale da giustificare la presenza di quella bicicletta nelle vostre possibilità. Tant'è che poi il colpo di grazia: 
_
Era giusto che quella bicicletta uscisse dalla nostra vita.
_
Che se l'avesse pagata lui e non avesse chissà quale storia dietro COL CAZZO l'avrebbe mai detto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente non t'ha detto nulla perchè non era davvero la tua e quindi di sicuro non l'avevate pagata voi, men che meno lui. Inoltre il tradimento via internet alla cazzo di cane è* da sfigati*.





Tebe ha detto:


> lui è pronto a giurare che era la mia, quindi non si è incazzato perchè ha capito che non era il caso.
> Non solo apprezzabile questa sua sensibilità, ma auspicabile.
> 
> Per il tradimento alla cazzo di cane via internet che è *da sfigati *sono d'accordo.
> Infatti non è tradimento.


Io invece sono d'accordo. Cioè condivido la visione del non tradimento ma non capisco come si possa oggi pensare sia da sfigati conoscere persone on line. Capita... e quando capita può succedere che parta l' embolo.
Dai in fondo chissà quante storie segrete e non ci sono proprio tra gli utenti di questo forum. Che siamo tutti sfigati? :rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nessun incontro.
> Solo il mero scambio di mail, sms e foto.
> nemmeno la voce.
> Nessuno scambio "reale"
> ...


E' sicuramente la volgarità del sesso praticato, con tutta la sua bruttura epidermica e lo slime di fludi corrotti e sgradevoli che lo umilia, a definire il tradimento.
Tutto il resto è superfluo e decentrato, ridicolo come il latino maccheronico e assertivo come certi dialoghi dalla parrucchiara, un marasma che confonde ed una bruma che entra nei polmoni fingendosi aria ma essendo, in realtà, priva di ossigeno.
E' legna che non arderà mai sopra alcun fuoco e che non cuocerà mai alcuna bistecca: la pancia rimarrà vota e la testa si autofagociterà, fingendo di pascersi d'ambrosia celeste.
Chi si eccita con certe buffonate non solo merita il profondo disprezzo che si deve ai degenerati, ma dovrebbe anche essere frustato pubblicamente sui genitali mentre i saggi e i vecchi si masturbano in circolo attorno a lui.
Chi si sente tradito da certe cose è poi tanto stupido quanto beota perchè si preoccupa e si adira solo per l'effetto quisquilioso di una piaga ben più grave e maligna, un po' come una mogliettina che s'offende a morte perchè il marito non mangia i germogli di soia in brodo di piccione che gli ha preparato per pranzo, reputandolo un affronto al suo impegno profuso ai fornelli, mentre invece seduto a capotavola c'è solo uno scheletro, un uomo morto da tempo, che né l'odore di putrefazione né i liquami fuoriusciti quando gli esplosero le budella marce e gonfie le hanno mai fatto subodorare potesse avere qualcosa di diverso dal solito.
Menefreghisti che s'appaiano a degenerati o subumani che si sposano bestie.

La coppia tipo, insomma.

Ah, ma forse può esserci tradimento anche senza scambio di fluidi.
Ma su questo non mi esprimo.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E' sicuramente la volgarità del sesso praticato, con tutta la sua bruttura epidermica e lo slime di fludi corrotti e sgradevoli che lo umilia, a definire il tradimento.
> Tutto il resto è superfluo e decentrato, ridicolo come il latino maccheronico e assertivo come certi dialoghi dalla parrucchiara, un marasma che confonde ed una bruma che entra nei polmoni fingendosi aria ma essendo, in realtà, priva di ossigeno.
> E' legna che non arderà mai sopra alcun fuoco e che non cuocerà mai alcuna bistecca: la pancia rimarrà vota e la testa si autofagociterà, fingendo di pascersi d'ambrosia celeste.
> Chi si eccita con certe buffonate non solo merita il profondo disprezzo che si deve ai degenerati, ma dovrebbe anche essere frustato pubblicamente sui genitali mentre i saggi e i vecchi si masturbano in circolo attorno a lui.
> ...


Il tuo discorso alto e forte evoca emozioni esotiche di paesi avanzati coi tendono sognanti le odalische del 21esimo secolo.
Ma l'argomento che trascini dal buio antro con l'arpione da tonnàra al pubblico ludìbrio nella luce accecante del sole di mezzogiorno,e' di quelli da battibecco da cortile.
Se sia,cioe',piu' grave pompare sulla tastiera o pomparsi la cassiera,smanettare col topone o smanettarsi il fascinone,gingillare la barra spaziatrice o la sifilitica mietitrice,deflorare in sedici noni o a pi greca mezzi.
Elucubrazioni da platonici dallo stomaco forte e dal palato sopraffino...


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il tuo discorso alto e forte evoca emozioni esotiche di paesi avanzati coi tendono sognanti le odalische del 21esimo secolo.
> Ma l'argomento che trascini dal buio antro con l'arpione da tonnàra al pubblico ludìbrio nella luce accecante del sole di mezzogiorno,e' di quelli da battibecco da cortile.
> Se sia,cioe',piu' grave pompare sulla tastiera o pomparsi la cassiera,smanettare col topone o smanettarsi il fascinone,gingillare la barra spaziatrice o la sifilitica mietitrice,deflorare in sedici noni o a pi greca mezzi.
> Elucubrazioni da platonici dallo stomaco forte e dal palato sopraffino...


Già! Anch'io li sento ragliare tutti quei tisici merdelloni che inneggiano al tradimento col cuore quale intollerabile tomba della fiducia e della reciprocità d'intenti, quasi a voler depontenziale la carne a mero orpello soprannumerario nel novero delle afflizioni umane ed a disconoscerne la fondamentalità istoriante.

-Sì, sì- urleranno le menadi colle tette lunghe come calze di nylon - è la mente ciò che distingue gli uomini dalle bestie!-
-Noi- aggiungeranno le scapigliate - ci dogliamo più se veniamo tradite da ciò che è proprio solo dell'uomo piuttosto che da quello che è in comune anche con gli animali!-
-Ma andate a fare in culo, a brutte cretine, che senza avergli tastato la borsa, mica ve lo siete sposato il maritino!- risponderanno altre, quelle tutte imbellettate come mummie glamour, mentre vengono ingallate dal loro amante di cinquant'anni più giovane.
-Voi proprio non sapete cosa sia la vita! Prendetevi pure la sifilide e la gonorrea!- scrivono certi pallidi bolsi colle occhiaie sul loro blog, dopo aver pulito il monitor dall'ennesino schizzo dei loro figli mai nati.

E tutti loro hanno un po' di ragione.
Peccato!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io invece sono d'accordo. Cioè condivido la visione del non tradimento ma non capisco come si possa oggi pensare sia da sfigati conoscere persone on line. Capita... e quando capita può succedere che parta l' embolo.
> Dai in fondo chissà quante storie segrete e non ci sono proprio tra gli utenti di questo forum. Che siamo tutti sfigati? :rotfl:


Però io intendevo tradimento online esclusiavamente platonico, senza mai manco vedersi in faccia.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Già! Anch'io li sento ragliare tutti quei tisici merdelloni che inneggiano al tradimento col cuore quale intollerabile tomba della fiducia e della reciprocità d'intenti, quasi a voler depontenziale la carne a mero orpello soprannumerario nel novero delle afflizioni umane ed a disconoscerne la fondamentalità istoriante.
> 
> -Sì, sì- urleranno le menadi colle tette lunghe come calze di nylon - è la mente ciò che distingue gli uomini dalle bestie!-
> -Noi- aggiungeranno le scapigliate - ci dogliamo più se veniamo tradite da ciò che è proprio solo dell'uomo piuttosto che da quello che è in comune anche con gli animali!-
> ...


Eh,tu sei in cerca di una globale captatio benevolentiae ed invece rischi la damnatio memoriae.....ma a ben guardare la damnatioe' riservata dalla storia a quei poveri illusi che dicono pane al pane e becco al becco,mentre quei fascinosi incantatori di serpenti che dicono con valzer parolaio vecchia vacca ad una rugosa insoddisfatta per le scopate che non si e' mai fatta,ed insignificante tènia ad un consunto e viscido segaiolo che ormai ha cauterizzato pure i corpi cavernosi a forza di attrito radente,quei maghi dell'eloquio,dicevo,son destinati alla gloria.
Perche' i loro fulmini son presi per buffetti,ed i loro rutti scambiati amabilmente per buffetti.


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Eh,tu sei in cerca di una globale captatio benevolentiae ed invece rischi la damnatio memoriae.....ma a ben guardare la damnatioe' riservata dalla storia a quei poveri illusi che dicono pane al pane e becco al becco,mentre quei fascinosi incantatori di serpenti che dicono con valzer parolaio vecchia vacca ad una rugosa insoddisfatta per le scopate che non si e' mai fatta,ed insignificante tènia ad un consunto e viscido segaiolo che ormai ha cauterizzato pure i corpi cavernosi a forza di attrito radente,quei maghi dell'eloquio,dicevo,son destinati alla gloria.
> Perche' i loro fulmini son presi per buffetti,ed i loro rutti scambiati amabilmente per buffetti.


Ma se il più valente parolaio ha più malafama del più infimo fognajuolo!
Per la terza legge di Clarke, anche il più vile cut and paste da wikipedia diventa magia di eloquio virstuale ed un colpo del ratòn si trasforma in un'ode oraziana!
Il rigurgito sarebbe un'attività più consona a certi marrani che maramaldeggiano come bucanieri nei porti virtuali in cui cercano di attraccare colle loro bagnarole che battono bandiera qwerty ai moli di ossa osteoporotiche che, dal vivo, si sfarinerebbero anche se sfiorate da una piuma di cardellino.
Ma essi non possono vomitare ciò che non hanno introflesso ed invaginato, ed essi dentro non hanno nulla, forse non hanno neppure un lato interno, perciò, al più, smuovono il fluido nel quale malamente galleggiano, come pulci d'acqua nel fango che si atteggiano a potentissime idrovore nucleari.
Tra costoro non esiste il tradimento, ma semplice scambio di caccole e cispe in forma binaria.


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lui è pronto a giurare che fosse la tua perchè probabilmente non ha un'altra spiegazione plausibile (non che quella dello spergiurare che fosse tua fosse comunque una spiegazione plausibile, ma vabbè) tale da giustificare la presenza di quella bicicletta nelle vostre possibilità. Tant'è che poi il colpo di grazia:
> _
> Era giusto che quella bicicletta uscisse dalla nostra vita.
> _
> Che se l'avesse pagata lui e non avesse chissà quale storia dietro *COL CAZZO l'avrebbe mai detto*.


da quanto vi conoscete tu e Mattia?
Però hai un idea ben precisa di cosa pensa o non pensa.
Nemmeno io ce l'ho.
Accidenti.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma se il più valente parolaio ha più malafama del più infimo fognajuolo!
> Per la terza legge di Clarke, anche il più vile cut and paste da wikipedia diventa magia di eloquio virstuale ed un colpo del ratòn si trasforma in un'ode oraziana!
> Il rigurgito sarebbe un'attività più consona a certi marrani che maramaldeggiano come bucanieri nei porti virtuali in cui cercano di attraccare colle loro bagnarole che battono bandiera qwerty ai moli di ossa osteoporotiche che, dal vivo, si sfarinerebbero anche se sfiorate da una piuma di cardellino.
> Ma essi non possono vomitare ciò che non hanno introflesso ed invaginato, ed essi dentro non hanno nulla, forse non hanno neppure un lato interno, perciò, al più, smuovono il fluido nel quale malamente galleggiano, come pulci d'acqua nel fango che si atteggiano a potentissime idrovore nucleari.
> Tra costoro non esiste il tradimento, ma semplice scambio di caccole e cispe in forma binaria.


Tu cogli la  vera essenza di codesto porto malandato,come i consunti scafi che vi arrancano,simulando pigre manovre di ormeggio per temerarie virate sulle onde della battaglia,vili cascami tipo calzette con la moneta in fondo per floridi seni di giovenca da monta,spugne secche e rimbecillite da decenni di droga tagliata male per ultrainterconnessi lobi cerebrali vomitanti ragionamenti logici,e rugosi antri malfamati bianchi per antico pelo per giovani pesche in attesa di essere assaggiate.
E cio' e' bellissimo.


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io invece sono d'accordo. Cioè condivido la visione del non tradimento ma non capisco come si possa oggi pensare sia da sfigati conoscere persone on line. Capita... e quando capita può succedere che parta l' embolo.
> Dai in fondo chissà quante storie segrete e non ci sono proprio tra gli utenti di questo forum. Che siamo tutti sfigati? :rotfl:



spero si sia capito che volevo dire come te.
per sfigati intendo quelli che hanno solo questa modalità. Che poi. Pensandoci. Non è da sfigati.
Siamo tutti diversi, quindi..


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu cogli la  vera essenza di codesto porto malandato,come i consunti scafi che vi arrancano,simulando pigre manovre di ormeggio per temerarie virate sulle onde della battaglia,vili cascami tipo calzette con la moneta in fondo per floridi seni di giovenca da monta,spugne secche e rimbecillite da decenni di droga tagliata male per ultrainterconnessi lobi cerebrali vomitanti ragionamenti logici,e rugosi antri malfamati bianchi per antico pelo per giovani pesche in attesa di essere assaggiate.
> E cio' e' bellissimo.


Noti, e con ragione, che la cosa più bella di un luogo, quella che te lo fa gradire oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio, è spesso anche quella più orrida, degenerata e evile che, se fosse vista tutta assieme, e nello stesso tempo, potrebbe trasformare la carta igienica in pietra e la maledizione di montezuma in un doppio supplizio.
La mortificazione che coglie le parole gentili che vengono gettate a terra  calpestate dagli zoccoli di mucche olandesi è la stessa che s'instilla nelle crepe tenebrose di chi deve giustificare la maledizione di essere nato con tanti di quei buchi da regalargli una carriera da scolapasta già bell'e pronta, ma così difficili da tappare, tutti e contemporaneamente, allorquando si voglia fungere da tanika di benzina.
Divertirsi è un gioco sottile, come tagliarsi le vene e regalare il sangue a vermetti sorridenti finchè si prova l'inebriamento della colla sniffata, ma noioso appena se ne scorge il meccanismo, come gl'oriuoli di un orologio che ingranano nell'ottone tornito senza soluzione di continuità con logica sempre, tremendamente, pivottante.
Allo stesso modo si configurano le risoperture dello smalto dei denti, dove ci sono buchi piccoli, e le chat col pene irto e stimolato dalla mano sinistra dello scrivente, dove basta un po' di fantasia aiutata per un cervellino troppo piccolo per far da sé quando deve farsi da sé.
Non importa che altrove l'eco sia d'una moffetta o d'una bafometta, purchè dica di avere pudenda scarlatte e di usarle a guisa di mop.
Son esse genti semplici e fortunate in tempi di banda larga a prezzi popolari.
Beati loro.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> spero si sia capito che volevo dire come te.
> per sfigati intendo quelli che hanno solo questa modalità. Che poi. Pensandoci. Non è da sfigati.
> Siamo tutti diversi, quindi..


Allora ho frainteso io. :mrgreen: Ma tanto oramai inizio a pensare che sei un mio clone al femminile. Ma solo perchè io credo di avere più seno di te. :rotfl:
Che poi mi sono appena reso conto di aver usato il plurale pur non avendo io nessuna storia sul forum. Forse. :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Allora ho frainteso io. :mrgreen: Ma tanto oramai inizio a pensare che sei un mio clone al femminile. Ma solo perchè io credo di avere più seno di te. :rotfl:
> Che poi mi sono appena reso conto di aver usato il plurale pur non avendo io nessuna storia sul forum. Forse. :rotfl:



mi ero spigata a cazzo.


Il tuo clone???
Sono d'accordo. Sei troppo creti.

E comunque si, hai più seno di me.
Ma io ho il tartarugato.
Come avrai sicuramente visto dalle foto.

:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Però io intendevo tradimento online esclusiavamente platonico, senza mai manco vedersi in faccia.


A me è capitato. Senza cercarlo. Mi sono divertito. Abbiamo giocato..... è andata. Tante risate e complicità. 

Poi un giorno ho incontrato una ragazza con cui ho avuto una storiella e quella con cui chattavo si è inalberata non poco.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> spero si sia capito che volevo dire come te.
> per sfigati intendo quelli che hanno solo questa modalità.* Che poi. Pensandoci. Non è da sfigati.
> *Siamo tutti diversi, quindi..


Ma. Come. No.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi ero spigata a cazzo.
> 
> 
> Il tuo clone???
> ...


Oddio. Focaccina e pure senza olive!! :rotfl:

Aspetta un attimo come fai a sapere che io ho più seno di te?? Io non ho un blog di nudo?? 

Non ho visto foto in cui si vede la tarta. Tanto culo e gambette. :mrgreen: E pure una dove si intravede la patata


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> A me è capitato. Senza cercarlo. Mi sono divertito. Abbiamo giocato..... è andata. Tante risate e complicità.
> 
> Poi un giorno ho incontrato una ragazza con cui ho avuto una storiella e quella con cui chattavo si è inalberata non poco.


Bè, lei allora pure peggio di te.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, lei allora pure peggio di te.


:rotfl::rotfl:Lei si era proprio innamorata. Ma la capisco benissimo. :mrgreen:

Io... non mi lamento. :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:*Lei si era proprio innamorata. *Ma la capisco benissimo. :mrgreen:
> 
> Io... non mi lamento. :mrgreen:


...

Ma tu lo sapevi?


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma. Come. No.



ma minchia joey.
Se non lo sento così non lo sento così.
Io non lo farei e infatti non lo sento tradimento e se "mi piace" uno, non gli scrivo certo mail erotiche ma lo incontro. ma il mondo è vario e rifiutare di vederlo o bollarlo in modo negativo, non mi sembra intelligente.

Poi naturalmente ci sono anche gli sfigati, ma quelli si incontrano più nella vita.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Noti, e con ragione, che la cosa più bella di un luogo, quella che te lo fa gradire oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio, è spesso anche quella più orrida, degenerata e evile che, se fosse vista tutta assieme, e nello stesso tempo, potrebbe trasformare la carta igienica in pietra e la maledizione di montezuma in un doppio supplizio.
> La mortificazione che coglie le parole gentili che vengono gettate a terra  calpestate dagli zoccoli di mucche olandesi è la stessa che s'instilla nelle crepe tenebrose di chi deve giustificare la maledizione di essere nato con tanti di quei buchi da regalargli una carriera da scolapasta già bell'e pronta, ma così difficili da tappare, tutti e contemporaneamente, allorquando si voglia fungere da tanika di benzina.
> Divertirsi è un gioco sottile, come tagliarsi le vene e regalare il sangue a vermetti sorridenti finchè si prova l'inebriamento della colla sniffata, ma noioso appena se ne scorge il meccanismo, come gl'oriuoli di un orologio che ingranano nell'ottone tornito senza soluzione di continuità con logica sempre, tremendamente, pivottante.
> Allo stesso modo si configurano le risoperture dello smalto dei denti, dove ci sono buchi piccoli, e le chat col pene irto e stimolato dalla mano sinistra dello scrivente, dove basta un po' di fantasia aiutata per un cervellino troppo piccolo per far da sé quando deve farsi da sé.
> ...



Eh,se l'evoluzione non fosse involuzione avremmo la visione stereoscopica,ci riprodurremmo per gemmazione o per telofase,e le corna sarebbero uno strumento di difesa incorporato ad uno scudo osseo sopracoppale.
E invece abbiamo un campo visivo da cavallo corsa ubriaco,necessitiamo di una baldracca con cui insozzarci di ogni piu' sgradevole refluo,e le bicuspidi non sono piu' segno di autorita' ed elevato rango sociale,come nelle piu' avanzate civilta' antiche.
Ma d'altronde la regressione cerebrale non implica necessariamente l'estinzione;un pippettaro che avesse riempito di gameti la cpu mandandola a rendere l'anima al padreterno,puo' sempre involversi in una forma di vita piu' primitiva,giu' giu' nella scala biologica,fino nobile gradino di batterio coprofago.
E se confonde il  copro col cupro poco male;alla prima scossa associata al mal di denti,tornera' nel suo habitat naturale.
Il resto e' roba da gentiluomini balcanici.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Ma tu lo sapevi?


L'ho capito quel giorno. Prima pensavo fosse desiderio. Anche perchè non parliamo di certo di una bambina. Anzi.  Cmq fossimo stati nella stessa città avremmo concluso di sicuro.



Tebe ha detto:


> ma minchia joey.
> Se non lo sento così non lo sento così.
> Io non lo farei e infatti non lo sento tradimento e se "mi piace" uno, non gli scrivo certo mail erotiche ma lo incontro. ma il mondo è vario e rifiutare di vederlo o bollarlo in modo negativo, non mi sembra intelligente.
> 
> *Poi naturalmente ci sono anche gli sfigati, ma quelli si incontrano più nella vita*.


Ha voglia! :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma minchia joey.
> Se non lo sento così non lo sento così.
> Io non lo farei e infatti non lo sento tradimento e se "mi piace" uno, non gli scrivo certo mail erotiche ma lo incontro. ma il* mondo è vario e rifiutare di vederlo o bollarlo in modo negativo, non mi sembra intelligente.
> *
> Poi naturalmente ci sono anche gli sfigati, ma quelli si incontrano più nella vita.


Ma figurati se tu potessi catalogare come tradimento uno scambio di mail erotiche quando non lo consideri tale neanche se si tromba in motel. 
Sul neretto: io penso che se c'è molta gente che fa cose stupide senza capirlo non è poco intelligente farlo presente, se si finisce per parlarne. Che poi ognuno fa quel che preferisce è ovvio.


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Oddio. Focaccina e pure senza olive!! :rotfl:
> 
> Aspetta un attimo come fai a sapere che io ho più seno di te?? Io non ho un blog di nudo??
> 
> Non ho visto foto in cui si vede la tarta. Tanto culo e gambette. :mrgreen: E pure una dove si *intravede la patata *



allora non ero io.
La mia SI VEDE senza ombra di dubbio.
:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma figurati se tu potessi catalogare come tradimento uno scambio di mail erotiche quando non lo consideri tale neanche se si tromba in motel.
> Sul neretto: *io penso che se c'è molta gente che fa cose stupide senza capirlo non è poco intelligente farlo presente*, se si finisce per parlarne. Che poi ognuno fa quel che preferisce è ovvio.


:rotfl: O magari il contrario?? cioè chi pensa sia stupido non riesce a capire di non essere abbastanza intelligente per capirlo. in quanto stupido.

Funziona in tutti i due sensi. :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma figurati se tu potessi catalogare come tradimento uno scambio di mail erotiche quando non lo consideri tale neanche se si tromba in motel.
> Sul neretto: io penso che se c'è molta gente che fa cose stupide senza capirlo non è poco intelligente farlo presente, se si finisce per parlarne. Che poi ognuno fa quel che preferisce è ovvio.


stavolta concordo Jo....gia'collegarsi a quei siti e'tradimento.Perche'uno volta che ci entri,prima o poi l'incontro lo fai...


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma figurati se tu potessi catalogare come tradimento uno scambio di mail erotiche quando non lo consideri tale neanche se si tromba in motel.
> Sul neretto: io penso che se c'è molta gente che fa cose stupide senza capirlo non è poco intelligente farlo presente, se si finisce per parlarne. Che poi ognuno fa quel che preferisce è ovvio.


ma cose stupide quali?
Scambiarsi mail porno? Foto?
E' di questo che stiamo parlando.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> L'ho capito quel giorno. Prima pensavo fosse desiderio. Anche perchè non parliamo di certo di una bambina. Anzi. Cmq fossimo stati nella stessa città avremmo concluso di sicuro.



Infatti ste cose accadono per lo più a distanza. Che se ci fosse la possibilità di vedersi al 99% si finirebbe per farlo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Eh,se l'evoluzione non fosse involuzione avremmo la visione stereoscopica,ci riprodurremmo per gemmazione o per telofase,e le corna sarebbero uno strumento di difesa incorporato ad uno scudo osseo sopracoppale.
> E invece abbiamo un campo visivo da cavallo corsa ubriaco,necessitiamo di una baldracca con cui insozzarci di ogni piu' sgradevole refluo,e le bicuspidi non sono piu' segno di autorita' ed elevato rango sociale,come nelle piu' avanzate civilta' antiche.
> Ma d'altronde la regressione cerebrale non implica necessariamente l'estinzione;un pippettaro che avesse riempito di gameti la cpu mandandola a rendere l'anima al padreterno,puo' sempre involversi in una forma di vita piu' primitiva,giu' giu' nella scala biologica,fino nobile gradino di batterio coprofago.
> E se confonde il  copro col cupro poco male;alla prima scossa associata al mal di denti,tornera' nel suo habitat naturale.
> Il resto e' roba da gentiluomini balcanici.


Ma no!
Non c'entra l'evoluzione, la quale non ha alcun verso predefinito, ed il continuo adattarsi ad un ambiente estremamente mutevole è molto più semplice ed agevole per le specie semplici come virus e batteri che per quelle inutilmente ipercomplicate come vermi ed esseri umani, rendendo queste ultime, oltre che inutilmente farraginose, anche miserevolmente poco versatili.
La stessa cosa si può dire delle affezioni tramite cavo che, prive delle barocche tormentazioni di quelle fisiche e di contatto tribologico, generano meno attriti e sono di facile dissoluzione.
Esse sono un brigantino agile e snello nel pelago mare delle frustrazioni interumane.
Comodo in certi frangenti, ridicolo in altri.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma cose stupide quali?
> Scambiarsi mail porno? Foto?
> E' di questo che stiamo parlando.


Era in generale. Nello specifico mandarsi roba porno con tanto di foto ha senso se poi si conclude da qualche parte. Altrimenti no. Che poi una possa trovarlo d'interesse o anche eccitante non lo metto in dubbio, ma c'è gente che si diverte pure a farsi pisciare addosso, per dire. Il mondo è bello perchè avariato.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> allora non ero io.
> La mia SI VEDE senza ombra di dubbio.
> :mrgreen:


ora controllo il catalogo...


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2013)

mi par di aver capito che tebe ha una patata rilevante...ciò agevola?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi par di aver capito che tebe ha una patata rilevante...ciò agevola?


:rotfl: Una patata l'ha (quasi) di sicuro.  :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi par di aver capito che tebe ha una patata rilevante...ciò agevola?


Cosa?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io invece sono d'accordo. Cioè condivido la visione del non tradimento ma non capisco come si possa oggi pensare sia da sfigati conoscere persone on line. Capita... e quando capita può succedere che parta l' embolo.
> Dai in fondo chissà quante storie segrete e non ci sono proprio tra gli utenti di questo forum. Che siamo tutti sfigati? :rotfl:


Tra conoscere e avere relazioni erotiche con semi-fantasmi ce ne corre.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra conoscere e avere relazioni erotiche con semi-fantasmi ce ne corre.


A volte è molto meno lento di quello che tu possa pensare. 
Perchè semi-fantasmi? 
Non chatti con delle persone te? 
Non scambi opinioni con altre persone? 
Hai inventato un software che simula una toscana di 39 anni per incastrarmi?? :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2013)

non è questione di tradimento.
io mi chiedo ; si sente il bisogno di stabilire un rapporto di questo tipo, si passa il tempo piacevolmente con l tizio ...
siamo sempre lì...cosa cazzarola si sta a fare con un compagno quando ci sono dei buchi emozionali da riempire ?


----------



## Markos (20 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma se le motivazioni fossero semplicemente una fantasia da auto erotismo?
> fai finta che davvero *non ci siano problemi *nella coppia e la tua donna è comunque una compagna ottima.
> Ma ha questo tipo di *autoerotismo*.
> Che non toglie tempo a voi.
> ...


Penso lo abbiano detto in diversi prima di me Tebe ma, parlo a titolo esclusivamente personale ovviamente, ritengo che il raggiungere il piacere con una controparte in carne ed ossa (anche se non fisicamente vicina) non sia paragonabile neanche per un secondo al semplice autoerotismo.. E che i problemi pregressi di coppia (forse non evidenti) c'erano eccome!!!


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2013)

Markos ha detto:


> Penso lo abbiano detto in diversi prima di me Tebe ma, parlo a titolo esclusivamente personale ovviamente, ritengo che il raggiungere il piacere con una controparte in carne ed ossa (anche se non fisicamente vicina) non sia paragonabile neanche per un secondo al semplice autoerotismo.. E che i problemi pregressi di coppia (forse non evidenti) c'erano eccome!!!


No, certo, ho letto gli altri, ma appunto perchè è discussione direi che pur .avendo dei contatti con altri, magari tu avevi qualcosa di diverso nella percezione.
Non do mai per scontato il pensiero unico.

Ti ringrazio comunque.


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è questione di tradimento.
> io mi chiedo ; si sente il bisogno di stabilire un rapporto di questo tipo, si passa il tempo piacevolmente con l tizio ...
> siamo sempre lì...cosa cazzarola si sta a fare con un compagno *quando ci sono dei buchi emozionali da riempire ?*



uccidetemi


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> uccidetemi


arrivo. Avvisa il nuovo capo che venerdì non andrai a lavorare. :voodoo:


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> uccidetemi


quando si ha a che fare con un altro cervello non si può chiamare autoerotismo , anche se per molti anche una copula ha lo stesso valore dell'autoerotismo e la materia cerebrale per lui conta zero.
ma dall'altra parte ci sono reazioni e ...lo so, suono retorica banale e chi se ha più nemetta
sentimenti


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2013)

ma come ho scritto
non correggo...troppa roba :unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come ho scritto
> non correggo...troppa roba :unhappy:



posso quotare per i posteri? 




Minerva ha detto:


> quando si a a che fare con un altro cervello non si può chiamare autoerotismo , anche se per molti anche una copula ha lo stesso valore dell'autoeortismo e la materia celebrale per lui conta zero.
> ma dall'altra parte ci siano reazioni e ...lo so, suono la retorica banale e chi se ha più nesmanetta
> sentimenti


ops... :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> posso quotare per i posteri? :rotfl:


da presentarmi ogni volta che correggo gli altri:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> da presentarmi ogni volta che correggo gli altri:mrgreen:


Pure io sono uno che corregge spesso gli altri. Quando lo faccio è perchè sono persone importanti. Trovo molto carino quando mi si corregge. Comunque ti ho quotato..... prima che editassi! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (20 Giugno 2013)

uhmmm stiamo assitendo ad una partita Milan-genoa
per me finisce x :mrgreen:   :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

gas ha detto:


> uhmmm stiamo assitendo ad una partita Milan-genoa
> per me finisce x :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


no ti prego... il campionato di calcio nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! 

La segno persa a tavolino. :unhappy:


----------



## gas (20 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> no ti prego... il campionato di calcio nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> La segno persa a tavolino. :unhappy:


mi stupisci 
prima giocatela almeno


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi stupisci
> prima giocatela almeno


il paragone calcistico mi ha ammosciato...... colpa tua. :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (20 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> il paragone calcistico mi ha ammosciato...... colpa tua. :mrgreen:


prova in un bagno :rotfl::rotfl:magari si rizza :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

gas ha detto:


> prova in un bagno :rotfl::rotfl:magari si rizza :rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

vado al bar. Qua i cessi sono troppo puliti. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> arrivo. Avvisa il nuovo capo che venerdì non andrai a lavorare. :voodoo:



troppo tradi mrgreen, hem tardi.
mi ha già chiamata dicendo che mi aspettano.
Con ansia. Tanta.
:unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> troppo tradi mrgreen, hem tardi.
> mi ha già chiamata dicendo che mi aspettano.
> Con ansia. Tanta.
> :unhappy:


azzz... ero quasi arrivato. Ok torno indietro.


----------



## Markos (20 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, certo, ho letto gli altri, ma appunto perchè è discussione direi che pur .avendo dei contatti con altri, magari tu avevi qualcosa di diverso nella percezione.
> Non do mai per scontato il pensiero unico.
> 
> Ti ringrazio comunque.


Spiacente di averti delusa allora...
Non c'è di che...


----------



## Markos (20 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando si ha a che fare con un altro cervello non si può chiamare autoerotismo , anche se per molti anche una copula ha lo stesso valore dell'autoerotismo e la materia cerebrale per lui conta zero.
> ma dall'altra parte ci sono reazioni e ...lo so, suono retorica banale e chi se ha più nemetta
> sentimenti


Ecco quoto...:up:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> A volte è molto meno lento di quello che tu possa pensare.
> Perchè semi-fantasmi?
> Non chatti con delle persone te?
> Non scambi opinioni con altre persone?
> Hai inventato un software che simula una toscana di 39 anni per incastrarmi?? :rotfl:


Qui si parlava di fare sesso via chat, cam ecc. E' altra cosa dal conoscere persone via social, sia a "indirizzo" erotico sia che abbiano argomento la cucina o  autopsie (questo solo per Tebe ).


----------



## devastata (20 Giugno 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Per me è una forma di tradimento, indubbiamente più lieve. Ma mi incazzerei come una biscia e ci soffrirei. In questi giorni un amico di fb (mai visto dal 'vivo') mi sta tampinando, vuole vedermi e mi parla anche d'amore! E l'altra sera, dopo aver chiacchierato via chat di varie cose, mi ha mandato *una foto del pacco in tiro *dicendo che si era *eccitato da morire e ha insistito parecchio per avere delle mie foto sexy*. Io mi sono sentita molto a disagio, ho gentilmente declinato l'invito e l'indomani ho raccontato tutto al mio compagno. Penso che se non l'avessi fatto mi sarei sentita di tradirlo in qualche modo, sì. Comunque devo dire che, nonostante questo sia un bel tipo, anche molto *intelligente e sensibile* (conversiamo da mesi ormai), io non avevo la minima tentazione di fare porcate con lui. Anzi, lì sotto ero un deserto proprio.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2013)

Markos ha detto:


> Spiacente di averti delusa allora...
> Non c'è di che...


ma no, perchè delusa?

Ma scrivo così male?
Sono dislessica nello scrivere? Esprimo male concetti?:unhappy:
Michia ditemelo se sono peggiorata!
Giuro che non mordo.
Quella è Minerva.


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui si parlava di fare sesso via chat, cam ecc. E' altra cosa dal conoscere persone via social, sia a "indirizzo" erotico sia che abbiano argomento la cucina o  autopsie (questo solo per Tebe ).



:risata::risata::risata::risata:

Poco tempo fa sono andata con Mattia e un suo amico alla Hoepli quella dietro il duomo, che ha praticamente solo cose di lavoro, libri universitari eccetera.
Siamo entrati e Mattia con il suo amico si è diretto in un reparto io in un altro senza dirci niente.

Appuntamento dopo mezz'ora alla cassa.

Arrivo e se la ridevano come due matti.
Pagano il manuale e la conversazione è stata questa.
-Sono stati 10 euro rubati.- ha detto mattia  a claudio prendendo i soldi.
-Sincronizzata perfettamente poi!- ha risposto lui.
-Di cosa state parlando?- ho chiesto.
Sguardo di panico tra i due.
-Niente tebe, niente. Vuoi un gelato?-
-No, mi fanno impressione i gelati così lucidi delle gelaterie. Mi sembrano siliconati e anche un po sputacchiati.-
-Ti fanno impressione i gelati?-
-Si . Quando li vedo nella vaschetta dietro la vetrinetta tutti ad onde morbidose mi aumenta subito la salivazione pensando a quanto sono dolci...-
-E' pazza vero?-
-No è proprio così Claudio.-
-Comunque non mi avete ancora detto la storia dei 10 euro.-
Te la faccio breve perchè sono dovuta arrivare alle minacce psicologiche.

hanno scommesso su cosa avrei fatto in quella mezz'ora.
mattia diceva che avrei avrei passato il primi 10 minuti nel reparto storia dal 1500 al 1800 circa, poi sarei stata cinque minuti  a curiosare nei libri di nera, per dedicare un intetro quarto d'ora nel reparto medicina divorando tutti i libri  cadaverosi e solo quelli. 
Claudio sosteneva che era impossibile e ci ha scommesso 10 euro.


Hanno trovato subito il manuale e mi hanno seguita.
Ma possono essere più stronzi?
:blank:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata::risata:
> 
> Poco tempo fa sono andata con Mattia e un suo amico alla Hoepli quella dietro il duomo, che ha praticamente solo cose di lavoro, libri universitari eccetera.
> Siamo entrati e Mattia con il suo amico si è diretto in un reparto io in un altro senza dirci niente.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:certi gelati fanno effetto autopsia.


----------

